# Can I Steam Potatoes



## C.Whalen

Does anybody use the vegetable steamer to steam potatoes?  How should I season them,  and approx. how long will they take to steam?  Can I add carrots or turnip to the steamer at the same time?


----------



## Hades

I assume you mean one of those electric steamers?  The answer is yes, you can perfectly steam (in any type of steaming appliance -I use those baskets on legs you unfold in a pot) your potato's and they taste great.  Steaming time depends on many variables (size, kind of potato, ...) but it will probably take something between a good 15 mins to about 30 mins.  You can easily check their status by poking them with a fork.  If they easily break-up, they're ready.  Season with a little salt.


----------



## Robo410

cut up pieces such as quarters will steam faster.  SImilar sizes will cook evenly.  Potatoes and turnips will cook faster than carrots.  Seaon with salt, pepper, herbs such as chives, parsley, bay.  your steaming liquid could contain broth and white wine or water and arromatics like peppercorns and bay leaf.


----------



## C.Whalen

Oh thanks to you both for the replies.  I will have them for dinner tonight.  Gosh, I love this forum.


----------



## mish

C.Whalen said:
			
		

> Does anybody use the vegetable steamer to steam potatoes? How should I season them, and approx. how long will they take to steam? Can I add carrots or turnip to the steamer at the same time?


 
CW, by veg steamer, I'm guessing you mean the metal apparatus you place over a pot of boiling water.  You can steam the potatoes, but, for me, it's too small, unless you want to make a very small portion of potatoes.  Steam the potatoes, mash em up - and then add the seasonings of choice -- i.e. herbs, sour cream etc.


----------



## FryBoy

C.Whalen said:
			
		

> Does anybody use the vegetable steamer to steam potatoes? How should I season them, and approx. how long will they take to steam? Can I add carrots or turnip to the steamer at the same time?


I steam potatoes frequently. It's an especially good method for preparing "new" potatoes, which are about the size of golf balls, but you can cut up larger potatoes into serving-sized pieces, too. 

When the potatoes are done, just dump the water out of the bottom part of the steamer (assuming you're using a pot with a steamer insert -- if not, use a small frying pan for this), throw in a glob of butter, toss in the potatoes, add a little salt and pepper and maybe an herb or parsley, and serve them. Or just serve them plain with butter or sour cream on the side.


----------



## TATTRAT

I love stemed new potatoes cut in half. After steming, sautee in bacon fat and add a little yellow onion, finish with some fresh rosemary and you got some tasty potatoes.


----------



## Katie H

My electric rice cooker has a steamer insert which I use to steam potatoes, especially for potato salad.  When the potatoes are cooked this way for potato salad, the potatoes don't take on unnecessary additional moisture that can water down the salad.  I also have more control over the degree of doneness of the potatoes.

Katie


----------



## bjcotton

How about Rissole Potatoes? Just before the potatoes are done steaming (this is for small new potatoes), remove them to a skillet that's been heated over med-low heat with butter melted in it. Cover and cook for ~10 minutes; swirl the skillet and insure the potatoes have turned over, cover again and cook another 10 minutes. You can add chives, rosemary or whatever herb suits your fancy to flavor them. You want the potatoes lightly browned and buttery when done.

One pound of new red potatoes will take about 35 minutes in a steamer [I have a Black & Decker Food/Rice Cooker, a double decker].


----------



## suzyQ3

Katie E said:
			
		

> My electric rice cooker has a steamer insert which I use to steam potatoes, especially for potato salad. When the potatoes are cooked this way for potato salad, the potatoes don't take on unnecessary additional moisture that can water down the salad. I also have more control over the degree of doneness of the potatoes.
> 
> Katie


 
Very interesting. Do you steam them whole or cut them up first?


----------



## Katie H

I've done it both ways.  It just depends on how I want to serve them or how much time I have for preparation.

Katie


----------



## thecactuswill

Yes.  You can steam the crap out of them.  And they're very good.


----------



## C.Whalen

Wonderful replies,  thanks again


----------



## attie

We love steamed vegies in our household, I reckon they're much better for you than boiling the goodness out of them --- and they taste better. Jacket potatoes, cauliflower, beans, pumpkin, squash, choco, brussels sprouts, any vegie.


----------

